# Fantasy Fighter Death Match - Round 6



## Steerpike (Jun 7, 2012)

Vote now! Fantasy Fighter Death Match - CHALLONGE!

And there it is: Waylander v. Drizz't. 

I went with Waylander. Of course, Drizz't should have lost to Karsa Orlong in the last round!


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 7, 2012)

Boy, we really, really have some epic fantasy fans voting in this thing.  Aragorn has yet to lose once and came from behind to tie with Beowulf.  And Legolas beat Logen.  Right...

I say, everyone vote for Legolas this round.  At least then Aragorn will lose one.  But ugh, then Legolas will be in the lead.  This tournament gives me a headache.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 7, 2012)

Phil the Drill said:


> Boy, we really, really have some epic fantasy fans voting in this thing.  Aragorn has yet to lose once and came from behind to tie with Beowulf.  And Legolas beat Logen.  Right...



I know. LotR people winning is somewhat comical, given how more powerful the other characters are. But I'm having fun nevertheless


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, I was happy when Gandalf won (just because that meant God-mode Rand didn't win) but this is different.  None of the LotR characters would match up in fights with some of these other fighters.  Unless it's like some kind of Rocky situation.  They're beat to a bloody pulp and then come back at the last moment.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah, that's true, Phil. The fact is, Lord of the Rings is a very low-powered, low magic setting in terms of the "normal" people in the stories (i.e. those who aren't magical somehow). Aragorn and Legolas are both fine insofar as fighters from that kind of story go, but the simple fact is that neither one of them would last very long against most of the fighters in this death match who come from much more high-powered stories and bring a great deal more to bear in any kind of fight.


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 7, 2012)

But... Legolas killed an Oliphaunt...


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm going with the book characters. Legolas isn't like that in the books; they tried to turn him into an action hero for the movies


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 7, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> I'm going with the book characters. Legolas isn't like that in the books; they tried to turn him into an action hero for the movies



Oh. Well it isn't really fair to only go by the books, is it? I mean, in the books he didn't really do much IIRC.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 7, 2012)

Mindfire said:


> Oh. Well it isn't really fair to only go by the books, is it? I mean, in the books he didn't really do much IIRC.



I'm going by the books on all of mine, because books are the only consistent vehicle across the range of characters. Even if Tolkien had given Legolas a lot more to do, I think it is fair to say he wouldn't have been anything like in the movies.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 8, 2012)

I am also having fun with this Steerpike, even though I do not know well most of the characters involved... I am happy to see that my favourite fighter the Hylian _Hero of Time_ Link keeps advancing, perhaps because there are other Zelda fans here voting for him- go Link, you can do it!!

@Phil: I am confused about what makes a character god-mode or near-god status like you said, what is it? What decides whether a Fantasy character is a god-like level or not??

Is it decided by sheer destructive power? Near invencibility? The way that the character is regarded by others in his or her world, or what?

We should start a Death Match with god-level characters, it could be fun! XD!!


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 8, 2012)

I think we already did that Death Match.  To me God-level characters are like Rand from Wheel of Time.  Apparently his Balefire power just kills everyone.  Or someone like Anomander Rake from the Malazan series.  These are characters that are near invincible, having high magic powers, and can kill hundreds of people without blinking.

Those kind of characters can be fun to read about, but in the context of tournaments, it's not really fair to put them in.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 9, 2012)

Well, so the simple fact that a character has loads of destructive power in a story is enough to consider that character as god-like or belonging to a god-level status?? In that Star Wars movie _Return of the Jedi_ the character C3PO was regarded as a deity by the Ewoks simply because he looked different, even though he did not demonstrate huge power or anything like that.

I think that if we could travel in time back to the bronze age, with fighter jets and nuclear weapons, we would be considered some form of deities as well... but are we really deities??

Maybe it's all about the way that a character is regarded by others in the Fantasy world where he or she lives... I am troubled by this because some of our fellow MS writers have told me that my Mages are demi-goddesses, but I insist that they are Mages and not deities of any kind =)

I think that I have quite higher standards for what a true deity should be...


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't think people mean an actual "god."  When I say god-like powers, I mean characters that have almost no weaknesses and can destroy worlds and all that kind of stuff.


----------

